# Now I have one. Any protips?



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

So I'm thrilled with it so far. I'm watching NFLN at work while I handle the usual workload. 

I assume I'm going to need two new 32.0 remotes to replace the 21.0 and 6.3 I was using for TV1 and 2 respectively on the 722.

I'm also going to have to spring for the OTA module. Is Sadoun usually the best place to pick those up?

Anything else I should check out while I'm toying with it from work and when I get home tonight? I want to mess around with the DLNA capabilities too.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

You said you would "spring" for the OTA mod. Just so you know, they are free.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> You said you would "spring" for the OTA mod. Just so you know, they are free.


Mine was free. I ordered my 922 on the phone and asked for the OTA module. I was not charged for it. If you order it from Dish Store on line it shows as $50 currently. Other sources may be lower. You might call and tell the CSR you forgot to mention it. And speaking of CSRs, when you call with a problem you should be transferred to a 922 Tech.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It is? I was under the impression it'd be $30 like the module for the 722k.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> It is? I was under the impression it'd be $30 like the module for the 722k.


I just checked to make sure and it is $50. There is only one OTA module and it works on 222K, 722K and 922. It was $30 but they ran out a while back and the new batch went from $30 to $50.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

On chat now.

edit: Nooooo they want me to pay $50 for it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, they had to transfer me to what i can only assume was retentions, and they're sending it to me for free. Thanks for the heads up.

Should I go the eBay route for the 32.0 remotes?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> OK, they had to transfer me to what i can only assume was retentions, and they're sending it to me for free. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Should I go the eBay route for the 32.0 remotes?


They're $20 from Dish. Let your wallet be your guide. :lol:


----------

